# Swift Sundance 530 control panel



## johnk854 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi all - we have bought a 2005 swift Sundance 530 - with analogue control above the door. 
The LH rocker switch has 2 symbols - the top shows a side drawing of the front of a motor home, the bottom a squiggle. I take it the top shows the engine battery - the bottom I take to be the leisure can anyone confirm?
Many thanks 
John


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

If I remember correctly, the switch is 3 position - the middle being Off and the other positions as you describe.

If you have the battery charger on (when hooked up on mains) then the switch will also determine which battery gets charged.

We always used to switch to the top position (Cab Battery) for the last day if we had been parked up for a while so that the starter battery was well charged.

Dave


----------



## johnk854 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks Dave for your help.


----------



## johnk854 (Oct 27, 2014)

Bitten the bullet and bought a new one. 
Found in the engine compartment in front of the battery a bent bit of metal that turns and locks into a plastic base - the metal has a cord that is fixed to the chassis. 
Turns out that it isolates the battery - disconnecting it.
Is this a standard fitting for the ducato engine? ?


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

I had a 2005 Swift (previous van) but I dont recall anything like that attached to the battery. I did replace the battery in that van.

The + terminal had a lot of wires attached to a big plate which was attached to the battery post, but I think the - terminal just connected to one or two wires.

I may be wrong, but perhaps someone else can confirm?

Dave


----------



## johnk854 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hmm same vintage van so odd.
This device is part of the earth strap - quite a hefty lump - looks to be contemporary with the wiring loom too


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

when connected to hook up the middle position will let you run the 12v system off the charger/12v supply only, bottom is charger plus charging the leisure battery top is charger plus charging the vehicle battery.
Off hook up middle is 12v system off/bottom is 12v leisure battery supply/top is vehicle 12v supply to the hab area only use in emergency as it will drain the starting battery!!


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

johnk854 said:


> Hmm same vintage van so odd.
> This device is part of the earth strap - quite a hefty lump - looks to be contemporary with the wiring loom too


Can you post a picture of the item?

Dave


----------

